# Collinwood (suburb of Cleveland) Deer



## TopGun

You will not beleive this one, ,my buddy calls me and says he just shot a deer in his back yard in Collinwood, right off of Euclid blvd near Kipling, about oh a mile or so from Downtown Cleveland.He had his bow real close and just picked it up and thwack that was it, dropped right there. This BIGGGGGG buck weighed in at 230# but he only had a small 6 point rack. There were, and still are too more large does down there just milling around the neighborhood. All i can figure is they have migrated there from the Chargrin Reservoir, or Metroparks. How crazy.


----------



## ARGEE

Yeap 1 Yr They Had 1 In A Downtown Garage Parking Deck...


----------



## xx78

Um pretty sure that's a no no where he lives. He should probably go to jail. Not sure who to blame the idiot for shooting it, or u for telling the whole state.


----------



## ARGEE

You Cant Shoot Deer In The City..those Deer Are Saved For Cars To Hit////

Lol


----------



## TopGun

Geez, now you have me thinking, oh i realize IDIOTS like myself and my buddy do that, maybe i should retract my statement for fear of him being arrested? I am sure jailing him will do alot of good. And come to think of it maybe we should consult with the mother of the little boy who was taken to the Clinic after smacking that deer over off of Noble road. I am sure she would say that they have a place and the city is not it. I feel that a deer of that size can do far more damage in the city than he is worth, SO kudos for removing a possible threat to drivers within the city limits!


----------



## ARGEE

Deer Cost Ins.companies Millions Of Dollars A Yr.they Would Like, A Lot Of Us Hunters, Like To Get Rid Of Em.plus People Are Killed Every Yr From Hitting Deer.we Have Created This Problem By Taking Away Their Habitat,therefore Its Our Job To Solve It.i Dont Know What The Solution Is.////////


----------



## xx78

A service to the community or not, It is illegal. Im sure you had no idea it was illegal to bowhunt in Collinwood, right? Get real guy.


----------



## crankus_maximus

Those in glass house should not throw stones....


----------



## xx78

crankus_maximus said:


> Those in glass house should not throw stones....


 what are you talking about? This deer was poached, plain and simple. Do you realize this?

Call to DNR has been made.


----------



## xx78

Here's a map of Cleveland. The star is Collinwood.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...e&address=&city=collinwood+&state=oh&zipcode=


----------



## crankus_maximus

And you have never driven over the speed limit? Had a few beers and gotten behind the wheel? Littered? Knowingly or unknowingly? I frown upon what he did, but I'm not going to turn the guy in. Must need the money from the tip line....


----------



## ParmaBass

Good story Top Gun. Watch out!! It looks like the cops will be after your buddy thanks to the new member being a narc.


----------



## crankus_maximus

Not sure there was even enough information to go by, but good luck anyways.


----------



## xx78

crankus_maximus said:


> Not sure there was even enough information to go by, but good luck anyways.



Your pretty bright. I think that's where the word investigation comes into play.

Forum link --> Member Name --> Isp --> Person's name, address etc --> question him.

You people would be the first ones to cry if someone bragged about pulling fish illegally. 

Oooooh discredit me because I don't post here often, that hurts.


----------



## TeamClose

[ SO kudos for removing a possible threat to drivers within the city limits![/QUOTE]

you dont think there are people that drive outside city limits?


----------



## TeamClose

i live in the country and deer can be a hazard on the roads but i dont poach them, i shoot them legally. there is enough trouble w/ ppl shooting bystanders when they are trying to shoot each other, i dont see anything good coming out city slickers trying to poach deer in city limits. if your worried about making your neighborhood a safer place then a good place to start would be not to shoot deer in your backyard.


----------



## crankus_maximus

We're not saying what he did wasn't bad. We're just saying that we wouldn't report him for that post. 

Again, I'd be really surprised if the investigation even got off the ground. He said, she said. 

This thread has gone downhill fast. Getting faster.


----------



## TopGun

So my buddy calls and says hey get down here i just shot a UFO out of the sky, so i got there and it was the biggest damn saucer i have ever seen. hmmmm and to boot it all off, i don't think you can shoot those. so instead we out and bagged a bigfoot out of season and in the city limits also. take notes xx-78 these are violations of epic proportions going on here. Get a life xx-78. What someone else does is not my business xx-78 unless i see it happen, any other case is strictly heresay, or an urban legend. Ie: my post, i have no pics just a rumor that was started, but man if they were to ever allow urban hunting! there are so many land locked deer in the cities!


----------



## Dale03

I have never hunted in my life, but agree with previous posts that it is totally wrong to poach any animal. With that said this website is governed by the OGF leaders(they intervine whenever inappropriate content is listed). If they felt the DNR needed to be involved than that is their perogative. They govern this site. Regular members should not have to take this on, xx78. The original post may have been a BS "fish tale" and any time and tax money the DNR spends to invesitigate would end up much better served stocking 5lb bass in mogadore.................


----------



## xx78

I could give 2 sh i ts what half u guys say. Now its heresay whoopee. Atleast someone around sees the other side. Bet your bottom dollar dnr interest would be different if this was a high scoring buck. 

The bottom line is it was illegal, Guaranteed. No casting stone from glass whatevers. Whether someone litters, speeds, drives drunk, or what have you, may not matter much in the greater scheme of things, but it's what other people do when they witness such activity that matters.


----------



## crankus_maximus

THERE WAS NO WITNESS!!!! ARE YOU NUTS MAN? IT WAS ALL HERESAY!

Dale03. Very well stated.

And yes, XX - I am bright! I am so bright that everyone else around me has to wear shades.....


----------



## xx78

I was speaking only in reference to your comments about casting rocks. Do you really think I thought there was a witness? Give me a break bro.

No investigation or conviction has ever come about from heresay huh?


----------



## bkr43050

Guys this forum is not a venue for folks to wage war over the legality of issues with one another. It is a discussion forum and that is it. If someone feels they have information on an illegal act then contact the DNR via the TIP hotline. The OGF has no affiliation with the DNR and thus will in no way get involved in matters that they know nothing about beyond what is written here. Let's try to keep the discussion more civil and refrain from the name-calling and oscenities, etc.

Thanks everyone for your understanding.


----------



## Bassnpro1

Poaching is wrong and gives all hunters a bad name. Last thing we need is for others to say go ahead and poach, i won't report you. "ATTENTION POACHERS, you are safe on OGF" is the message I am getting from alot of you


----------



## xx78

Bassnpro1 said:


> Poaching is wrong and gives all hunters a bad name. Last thing we need is for others to say go ahead and poach, i won't report you. "ATTENTION POACHERS, you are safe on OGF" is the message I am getting from alot of you


I couldn't have said it any better. That overall feeling is what bothered me the most. Fine site.


----------



## bkr43050

I don't know where the idea that the OGF condones illegal ever was construed from this conversation. Up until my prior post there was no input from any OGF moderators or staff. I think regardless of where one chooses to share experiences with a lot of folks you are always going to get folks that will disagree. My take on the whole thing is that if someone has an issue with the legality of it then please take it up with the proper authorities. The OGF is not here to police the laws of hunting. Pointing out that what someone did as an illegal act is fine but this has seemed to get in to a finger pointing and bad mouthing affair and it reflects poorly upon the OGF as a community.

For what it is worth I agree that if there is a law stating no hunting where the deer was shot then it is illegal and should not be done. Many folks have stated this and I suspect that Topgun is fully aware of the legal aspect by now. Any action beyond that should be viewed as a matter totally out of the hands of the OGF.


----------



## Big Daddy

From an OGF owners perspective...

Brian is correct. We are NOT in any way, shape, or form, condoning illegal hunting. If you feel you have proof of it, call the DNR poaching hotline or the proper local authority. I believe I posted a thread with the number on it within the last couple weeks...

How anyone can say the contrary is true is beyond me. 

Thanks Brian. You are RIGHT ON THE MONEY with your take.


----------



## Reel Lady

Even though I'm not a deer hunter, this thread caught my attention. So I took it upon myself to dig into the hunting regulations. 
One thing that sticks out in my mind is that this deer was taken with a "Bow", not a shotgun. I don't know if that would make a difference here or not. This deer was also taken on "His" property, and again, I'm not sure if this would make a difference or not. 
I also discovered that there are "Urban Deer Hunting Permits" available to purchase. Cuyahoga County is included in the suburban areas where you can legally hunt deer. 
Alright, so this guy happened to have his Bow very handy, when he saw this opportunity unfold in his backyard. Being that it is dear season, I think it might be safe to think that this guy is a deer hunter.?.? 
So what if this gentleman had a valid hunting license as well as an additional "Urban hunting" permit? Would that situation be legal? 
Marcia

Quote from Ohio game and fish page:

Urban Deer Hunting In Ohio: A 2005 Update
Some great opportunities to find large numbers of whitetails, along with some big, unhunted bucks, exist in Ohio's Urban Deer Units. Our expert explains how you can get in on the action this season.
By Greg Keefer 

Provide good hunting; reduce car-deer collisions: That basically sums up the Ohio Division of Wildlife's deer management program, which has been in place for over 40 years. As Ohio's urban sprawl has steadily incorporated more and more of the surrounding deer habitat, resident whitetail populations have moved to protected lands, where no hunting is allowed.
As the deer numbers increased, car-deer crashes increased, deer began multiplying out of control in suburbia and something has been eating bits of Aunt Molly's shrubbery at night. But it's the increasing incidence of deer-vehicle collisions that fueled the development of the Urban Deer Units.
Since the 1940s, the ODOW has monitored car crashes involving deer. In 1993 there were fewer than 450 complaints made to the ODOW about car-deer accidents, but by 2002 the number of complaints had soared to 1,400. 

CLEVELAND-AKRON URBAN DEER UNIT
This unit includes much of Lorain, Summit, Stark, Wayne, Portage, Medina, Geauga and all of Lake and Cuyahoga counties in the northeastern part of the state. Many thousands of hunters are within a short drive of this unit.
Link to ohio game and fish:
http://www.ohiogameandfish.com/hunting/whitetail-deer-hunting/OH_0905_02/index.html


----------



## bkr43050

Marcia,

I can't speak to the specifics of the urban permits because I have never been involved in obtaining one or hunting in one of the areas. However, I am pretty sure that the permits apply to people hunting in close proximity of the urban areas but do not apply to anything within the city limits that are governed as non-hunting. I believe most cities have ordinances banning the discharge of weapons with the limits and thus making the hunting illegal. Again this is my understanding of this and I am sure we have some folks in our community that have participated in hunting with urban deer zones. Hopefully one of these guys/gals can elaborate on it.


----------



## bkr43050

I noticed this in the referenced link.


> State hunting laws do not supersede local city, village or township prohibitions on hunting. Written permission must be obtained from private landowners on whose property you hunt.


----------



## crankus_maximus

Big Daddy. I am speaking for myslef, but I wasn't saying what he did was right. I am saying that what was posted was merely a second-hand account of what happened. No details other than a general proximity were given. Thats a very vague account, at best, of what happened. I don't feel that is enough information to get the DNR involved. Apparently some other members do and that is what I dispute.

I was operating under the knowledge of what Marcia has posted, not making a negative assumption - as some others may have. Is shooting a bow classified as discharging a weapon? Maybe, maybe not. There are lots of questionable issues involved here


----------



## bkr43050

I am sure each city has its own wording within its city ordinances but here is the first one that I came across on a quick search that happens to be Ashtabula.



> The hunting of any quadruped or bird within the City is prohibited. No person shall hunt, kill or attempt to kill any quadruped or bird by the use of firearms or by any other means.


 It lists the charge as a minor misdemeanor.



On a side note I think perusing the city ordinances could be quite amusing entertainment. Just after the section listed above is a section about rabbits and poultry that I never knew.


> No person shall dye or otherwise color any rabbit or baby poultry, including, but not limited to, chicks and ducklings.


 Just in case anyone in Ashtabula was considering this.


----------



## crankus_maximus

Today in Ashtabula, there was a report of purple and pink geese floating on the municipal park pond. It appears that an over-zealous PETA member got carried away with a crayola marker.....


----------



## Lewis

Just a note...I have spoken at length with several ODNR officials,as have several of the other owners,over the past couple years.
Many of them visit this website daily.


----------



## Big Daddy

No problem Crankus. 

I wonder if the purple geese are grape flavored and the pink ones bubble gum??? LOL!

On a serious note, I'd suggest on any urban hunting, anyone interested contact ODNR and/or your local municipality to check on the ordinances.

(HUMOR ATTEMPT!!!! BEAR WITH ME!!!!)

I think there are a lot of law breakers in Ashtabula.... I've seen LOTS of women with dyed [email protected]!! GET IT??? Or was it a chick with dyed hare? 

Man, that was a pitiful attempt...


----------



## Smallie Gene

crankus_maximus said:


> Today in Ashtabula, there was a report of purple and pink geese floating on the municipal park pond. It appears that an over-zealous PETA member got carried away with a crayola marker.....


I heard there were PETA people in downtown Columbus today too protesting something. I think it was about animals or something.


----------



## crankus_maximus

They protest in front of my wife's place of employment all of the time for medical test on animals.....

She asks them if they would like to be the first to sign up to volunteer and if they are that against animal testing for medical purposes - then to not take ANY drugs. Most, if not all, modern drugs started out doing tests on animals. 

A grape flavored goose, now that would be fine! This goose is aweful chewy, but man the flavor is out of this world!!!!!


----------



## bkr43050

crankus_maximus said:


> Today in Ashtabula, there was a report of purple and pink geese floating on the municipal park pond. It appears that an over-zealous PETA member got carried away with a crayola marker.....


 Thanks for the gut buster of the day Crankus. That is a good one.


----------



## Lundy

XX78 and Bassnpro1

I would assume that each of you have done your civic duty and called the DNR to report this possible violation.

It would better served for each of you to pick up the phone and call the tip hotline to report your concerns. You could actually file the report in about the same amount of time it takes you to type a response here about your perceived view of OGF's lack of condemnation of this alleged occurrence.

We here at OGF do not anyway condone nor promote the violation of any game laws. We also are not the internet police for the ODNR. The report to the ODNR should come from any individuals that have credible evidence or beliefs that a violation has occurred. 

I encourage you to partake in the system if you so desire. If I believe a violation has occurred that needs to be reported I'm sure not going to wait on someone else to handle my responsibility for me and then complain if they don't address it the way I want it done. 

Kim


----------



## Lundy

xx78 said:


> I couldn't have said it any better. That overall feeling is what bothered me the most. Fine site.


I see your getting the same level of love on your regular stomping grounds site on this exact subject.

Maybe it's just you and not everyone else


----------



## dakotaman

I was going to stay out of this but I can't take it anymore. To those who feel that this man did something wrong, report it, and leave it at that. Let the system do the work. NONE of us were there when this alleged deer was allegedly shot so we can sit all day making up our own assumptions as to the situations, location, and circumstance as to when the action may have taken place. All other opinion and views on where an individual may stand on the subject, is just that. Their own opinion, to which it needs to be respected as such. To each his own, live and let live.


----------



## xx78

Oh Lundy your insults hurt so much


----------



## TopGun

Well here is a little tib-bit for all who have posted on this subject:
First off it is not ME that did the so called offense, so called because it is now a week later and i am informed that the deer in question was actually shot in Middlefield, and my so called buds just wanted to screw around with me and get me all riled up about huge deer in Cleveland. 

I follow every god damn rule in the book in the field and on the water.

So now i am going to the game warden of cuyahoga county and telling him how a stupid story, that i should have known better than to be true, was posted and a bunch of morons, decided to make a stink about heresay. 

And that a few people that are members of this site felt the need to make a crap about something they did not see, and for that matter did not happen, in the area that was initially told. I feel partially responsible for actually the defensive and getting snippy about things that were said, but am in no way going to apologize for my comments in defense of anyone. 

I have made several posts on this site, most of which i have felt have contributed to a more positive experience on the water for some of the anglers, lake reports, boating and fishing reports etc.

But this experience has been an eye opener as to how people can take something and really screw it all up, and get every pissed at everyone for no reason.

I wish the operators of this site well, it has been interesting and informative, but this is my last post, it's god damn amazing how i did nothing wrong and was screwed with, and now i find myself sickened by the thought of interacting with some of the ass munches on this site. 

And xx-78 i hope the hell you don't ever fall prey or become the butt of someones joke and it goes too far, because i think you would melt down that pedestal you are standing on.


----------



## crankus_maximus

Topgun - man, don't let this guy chase you away. He's won if you leave. We don't want that.

Lundy - what a great post!


----------



## Big Daddy

Well Top Gun, I would hope you wouldn't leave. We, as owners, can only provide a place to post, and as you can see, are not going to investigate every accusation as far as validity or any of it. No owner or moderator ever said you or your friend broke any law. We said we do not condone illegal hunting, and if anyone had info to the contrary, to contact ODNR or local authorities to report it. We are not a police agency.

There were some here who think because we allowed this post to stay up, we condone illegal hunting. Not true. That is all we addressed.

I would hate to see any member leave because of this junk. This is the same junk I talked about in another post in the "lounge". I use the word junk because I can't use the one that really describes it, as it would violate teh TOS.

Hang in there man. I'd appreciate it if you'd stick around, but if it's gotten that bad, I understand. It's been happening too much though.

Time to go fishing, hunting, or someplace outdoors....


----------



## Brad Jerman

The state DNR most likely would only contribute to an investigation if needed. 

The area certainly falls within an urban hunting zone. That leaves the legality of the harvest at the city level. If there is an ordnance against hunting, the city then needs to decide if they want to pursue it. Most simply do not, because they realize the way the laws are typically worded are outdated. 

The use of firearms is prohibited, but bows are not. Killing birds is not allowed, but killing raccoons or deer maybe should be. 

The cities also have a great desire to remove deer due to them being a nuisance animal in most areas. People are always calling to complain that deer are eating their expensive shrubery, etc.

If you think there is a violation I also condone contacting the authorities, but then leave it up to them.

I'm all for urban hunting though! :!


----------



## Header

The use of firearms is prohibited, but bows are not.

This statement is incorrect about firing a bow within city limits. I know, I was in my fenced in back yard target shooting. The police came and said it was launching a missle and there is a law against that. A neigbor called them.
The Urban zone I'm in takes in Canton, east N. Canton, Hartville, Louisville and north but each city has their laws within their city limits.


----------



## James30

This is a very interesting post so I decided to throw in my 2 cents. It seems TopGun's friend broke local laws, maybe a minor misdemeanor for hunting within the city limits and possibly for discharging his bow within the city, if they have that ordinance. Not sure if DNR would even address that since it is only local laws that prohibit what was done, and not state law..... And the urban tags are antlerless deer only so he would have to have tagged it on a landowners tag or Special Deer permit....now if he didn't tag it and check it in that is another story......but who knows.


----------



## TheKing

My two cents, too. At least two mistakes were made. I think the proper thing to do from a company standpoint would have been to delete this thread as soon as the first post occurred with a PM to the poster stating the issues and problems and possible reactions. It doesn't condone what happened and it doesn't deny anyones ethics. The ethics problem could have been handled within a PM response by the company. 

There are many other posts that get censored very quickly that are not of a sensitive nature. If there is energy to deal with those, then there certainly ought to be energy to deal with real problems like this. Someone dropped the ball on this one and it is going to happen from time to time on forums everywhere.

Leaving it on is clearly an invitation for continued problems for the poster that made an error in judgement. So, the claim that the company is in a neutral position is questionable to me.


----------



## bkr43050

TheKing said:


> My two cents, too. At least two mistakes were made. I think the proper thing to do from a company standpoint would have been to delete this thread as soon as the first post occurred with a PM to the poster stating the issues and problems and possible reactions. It doesn't condone what happened and it doesn't deny anyones ethics. The ethics problem could have been handled within a PM response by the company.
> 
> There are many other posts that get censored very quickly that are not of a sensitive nature. If there is energy to deal with those, then there certainly ought to be energy to deal with real problems like this. Someone dropped the ball on this one and it is going to happen from time to time on forums everywhere.
> 
> Leaving it on is clearly an invitation for continued problems for the poster that made an error in judgement. So, the claim that the company is in a neutral position is questionable to me.


 When you say "the company" I am assuming that you are referring to the OGF Staff (owners and moderators). You may not be alone in your view that the post should have been pulled but I am guessing that you would be in the minority. The OGF staff gets criticized all too often for being heavy-handed on the moderating and to pull that right off the bat would have certainly been interpreted in that way by many I am sure. Besides leaving it up allowed many to actually educate themselves about laws pertaining to city boundaries. In that sense I feel that it was a positive thing that it was left up. It was never in any way stated that the OGF staff condoned hunting within city limits despite the laws. In fact nothing was supported by the staff. For someone to claim so is merely a fabrication and leads to further controversy.

Big Daddy stated it earlier very clearly. The OGF is a forum for people to share information and we try to keep it within the reasonable guidelines. I feel comfortable with the way it was handled by the mods and the owners. Information pertaining to guidelines on hunting urban areas is more than welcome on this thread but criticism of the individual involved or the OGF staff is not necessary. That horse is dead and needs buried.


----------



## misfit

> Leaving it on is clearly an invitation for continued problems for the poster that made an error in judgement


 in light of the fact that it's been nearly 3 weeks since there's been any open discussion on this thread,i have to ask myself why someone would wait that long to donate their two cents worth  
i know many of us,in our boredom,like to search old posts(normally ones we originally missed) once cabin fever sets in.and at times find something positive to contribute.but normally,most don't revive them,just to awaken a sleeping dog,or criticize.
as bkr mentioned,there are times when the staff receives undeserved criticism for stepping in.and other times such as this(though you waited for 3 weeks)the reverse is true.which leads me to wonder if you missed this thread till now,or you're just entertaining yourself


----------



## ostbucks98

I heard the deer was rabid and trying to attack the property owner who had no choice but to terminate the animal or risk losing His own life.Case Closed.


----------



## TheKing

> in light of the fact that it's been nearly 3 weeks since there's been any open discussion on this thread,i have to ask myself why someone would wait that long to donate their two cents worth





> That horse is dead and needs buried.


The horse is very much alive on at least one other website with multiple daily hits hot linked to this thread. I should have explained that. I was concerned that what was already thought to have been taken care of was providing continuing unnecessary damage. That should explain your confusion for the time lapse.




> In that sense I feel that it was a positive thing that it was left up. I feel comfortable with the way it was handled by the mods and the owners.


I thought it was too obvious that there was a customer with their ass in the sling. That's exactly why I put in a response. So, if it is left it on, then it perpetuates the killing of the "dead" horse. You chose to think that I was attacking instead of providing postive intended input. That's a bit defensive.




> For someone to claim so is merely a fabrication and leads to further controversy.


The freedom from censorship does not free this customer from the trouble it may continue to cause. We can all be ignorant and guilty at the same time. Like I said, at least twice in this case. Now at least 3 times.


----------



## Lundy

This thread is causing no harm what so ever here or elsewhere.

There is no FACTUAL basis to make any conclusions about an relayed event that may or may not have even happened.

Let it go.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## fishon

I wonder if i can put my 2 cents in now.... ... well, either way it was illeagal..... I live on 10 acres in North Royalton and last night after i came back from bow hunting i saw a nice 8 point buck next to my boat(10 yards from my gagrage).... i could of nailed him .. but i didn't...... i choose not to...
Even though im in a suburb.... any discharge of any kind of weapon is illegal in this city.... and it all depend on each different citys ot town ordinance's.... either way it sounds like it was just a bunch of *BS*... and some one trying to put out a post to get some attention..... and he got it...... now i hope some ones ball were even bigger and reported this crap..... but than again i hope this isn't done all for some wasted resources due to some douche bag makin up a story to be cool!


----------

